# Follow Up



## jdmungen (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Kenny,

You know me and my questions:

I've tried the 4 o'clock with the holster placement and the cant and it did help. What's odd is that the outline completed disappeared when I slide the holster (Supertuck) to the front appendix-style. I can't sit down this way but absolutely no print; maybe I'm just paranoid. I'll have to see if I can draw from this position.

I missed the beginning of your CCW H&K conversation with some customers and wondered if you could reiterate why you like your choice?

Lastly, how well does the 642 work with pocket carry? I'm interested in getting a pocket gun for jacket/pants and have narrowed it down to revolvers. I just want to know if I'll need pants with super-deep pockets in order for it to fit in and not fall out when I sit down. 

That should keep you busy. Enjoy your holiday.

jon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Happy Easter, I'm Packing !!!*

The appendix carry has the quickest draw, but sitting and driving usually puts it to a stop. The strong side IWB just past 3 o-clock with an aggressive forward cant works best for most guys. If there is a slight bulge no one will say anything, it could be a cell phone, Ipod, or even a gun, but most people are to busy to stare at your waistline to determine what it might be. The most important thing not to do is tug on your shirt or reposition it in public, thats the only way you will be noticed. At first you will feel very uncomfortable carrying and feel like you are doing something wrong. Soon you will feel weird without it.

The HK P30 conversation was about not making a compromise with a carry gun, carry what you shoot best and feel most comfortable with, then get a good carry rig and carry religiously. Why compromise with something you might need to save your life.

S&W 642 is a gun that I will always own, its small, 100% reliable and can fit in a pocket and be forgotten about. Pants pockets need to be able to fit your hand with hand open and fingers outstretched, pocket also needs to cover at least one inch of your wrist. Pants with vertically slit pockets are a challenge when sitting. You could do one of the concealment undershirts by 5.11 or one of the other guys. A J frame smith would be great for that also, but a much slower presentation would result.

Thanks for your questions
Kenny


----------

